# Phenom II X2 550-unlocking 4th core and overclocking??



## subhendu (Jul 26, 2009)

I have asus M3A78 EM mobo with 780G/SB700 chipset...is it possible in my mothreboard to unlock the 4th core of P II x2 550....?
I would also like to oc it to 3.4ghz...is it possible????


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 26, 2009)

3.4Ghz should be a walk in the park for the 550 but what HSF are you using?  

When it comes to unlocking the 3rd and 4th core I see your board uses the 700 southbridge which doesn't have ACC, so no you cannot.  You need a board using either 710 or 750 southbridge for ACC and not all 710's even support ACC.


----------



## subhendu (Jul 26, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> 3.4Ghz should be a walk in the park for the 550 but what HSF are you using?
> 
> When it comes to unlocking the 3rd and 4th core I see your board uses the 700 southbridge which doesn't have ACC, so no you cannot.  You need a board using either 710 or 750 southbridge for ACC and not all 710's even support ACC.



thanks ....so i have to waste too much money for a quad...
i like ur avatar ...nice  ..


----------



## r9 (Jul 26, 2009)

subhendu said:


> thanks ....so i have to waste too much money for a quad...
> i like ur avatar ...nice  ..



Yeah I wanted to say something than saw the avatar and thought slip my mind


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 26, 2009)

What do you plain on doing with a Quad that your Dual core can't do?  If your gaming and other basic crap you don't need a quad, maybe for 2-3 games and still not a great advantage.  Now if your going to be doing some video editing then I can see why you NEED to have a quad.  What batch # is your 550?


----------



## subhendu (Jul 26, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> What do you plain on doing with a Quad that your Dual core can't do?  If your gaming and other basic crap you don't need a quad, maybe for 2-3 games and still not a great advantage.  Now if your going to be doing some video editing then I can see why you NEED to have a quad.  What batch # is your 550?



i dun have a p II x2 550...i have a x2 6000+ @3.02ghz...
just want to know about the 550 ...cause one of my friend is ready to buy my x2


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 26, 2009)

Well if your not looking to upgrade your board but want a 550 I have one for sale if interested.  Mine however will not unlock cores even with a SB750 equipped board but a nice OC'r.


----------



## subhendu (Jul 26, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> Well if your not looking to upgrade your board but want a 550 I have one for sale if interested.  Mine however will not unlock cores even with a SB750 equipped board but a nice OC'r.



not from your place frnd ...I am from India...


----------

